# Need help with Ick directions



## parisak

Hi! I have a 20 gal freshwater tank and I recently added some new fish before I realized one had Ick! My fish have had it before from the same thing happening but they have been fine for months. I added two of the tetra ick guard tablets yesterday and removed the filter.. I still see spots and it's been 24 hours. What do I do now!? 

Please help!

Thanks,
Paris:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## coralbandit

Know your enemy!
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
Not sure what is in those tablets(I'll guess crap!), but malechalite green and formulin RULE ich and kill it quick!
Get kordon rid ich plus or quick cure and follow directions.
You need to read link but,you can't kill ich while it is on the fish.You have to kill it while it is off the fish in your substrate or free swimming.Learn its cycle and killing it is a breeze.


----------



## jccaclimber2

Turn your heater to 88*F or so, come back in a week for a water change and gradual return to normal temperatures. An airstone wouldn't hurt either, but I wouldn't go get one if you don't already have one.


----------



## parisak

I believe Ick Guard is formulin. I was hoping to be advised what to do next with it. Last time I used it I think I left the filter out for 2 days? (can't remember) and then did a water change and everyone was fine and happy.


----------



## jrman83

You have to treat ich for a minimum of 4 days beyond the last time you see the spots. An ich cycle is about 4 days and the ONLY stage it can be killed is when it releases from the fish. The directions on any box should more than cover that and do not know of any that call for treatment 1-2 times. If there is one, the med has to stay for a long period before a water change at least.


----------



## coralbandit

Tetra Ick Guard Fizz Tabs 8 tablets & Dosage
treating must be continued for atleast 4 days after last spot.You must(and should ) change water.The active ingredients are acriflaven and victoria green.
Although some do list these meds for ich(few) it is much more considered a treatment for fungal infections.


----------



## snowghost45

Kosher salt and higher temp in tank. Works every time!


----------



## jrman83

When someone has already medicated it is not good to use the high temp method unless they understand that you need to get the meds out of the tank first. Meds and higher temps both deplete oxygen levels and combining the two can be deadly.


----------



## snowghost45

I wasn't suggesting that salt should be added with the meds. I just followed my lfs advice on the salt and an increase in temp. Don't remember how warm but I don't think it was drastic. It was years ago and haven't had an ich problem in a long time. I know how frustrating this disease is and to sit and watch your fish die. I look over all the fish very carefully before purchase and have pointed out to store staff if a fish has ich. Makes me cringe!


----------



## parisak

OK- I still need help! My fish are not getting better. Can you guys give me specific instructions? What you said was helpful about treating for 4 days but what do I do now. 2 days ago I dropped 2 tabs in and took out filter. After 1 day i put in a new filter. Then the next day I took the filter out and dropped one more tab in. The instructions say nothing! It just says use two tabs and repeat every 24 hours until gone... So now theyve been unfiltered with the med for a day... they are mostly lying at the bottom of the tank  

Will call pet store in the morning but they don't know anything usually!


----------



## jccaclimber2

1) Do you have a heater in the tank?
2) Are you sure it is ick (white spots, not dust like gold spots, not big white fuzzy patches)?
3) What kind of fish?
4) It takes weeks for a brand new filter to get up and work properly after being added.
5) Do you have a liquid (or other) test kit? I would like to know your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrAte readings. If not, your LFS should be able to test these for you.


----------



## parisak

Yes, heated to about 76 degrees.. It is DEF ick I've seen it before. Tetras, platys and x ray fish. Havent tested the ph etc... I am going to do a water change and keep them on the medication for a few days and do a 20% change every day, but do i leave the filter out?


----------



## majerah1

Ive had great success with just clean fresh water and higher temps. I never treat with salt because it does irritate the fishes skin. Also if you want a good med, quick cure works well. Ive used it in the past. It contains formalin and malachite green as the ingredients.


----------



## coralbandit

Elavating heat and using meds is VERY stressful.To kill or dramatically shorten ichs life span you need to be 85+ if fish will tolerate it.
1^ with Majerah.Salt is bunk,although I know many will say it worked for them.It is a true skin irratant and although many don't see it this way "a chemical" foriegn to most freshwater fish.So not wanting to use chemicals(real meds) ,but using ich is a joke.Salt is best for help with osmoregulation.


----------



## jccaclimber2

I'd dump the meds since they aren't working for you and go with the heat. As said above this isn't a good cocktail. So, I'd do two 50-75% water changes back to back (get the temp within a couple degrees). Then after all of the meds are out, elevate the temperature to ~86 to 88*F (anything under 85* will make it worse, above and things will get better).
Leave the filter in, and don't clean it. If you do water changes once the temp is up, be sure to use warm water (above 85*, less than 90*) for your change.

Since the filter has been out (and may well have no more bacterial colony) you'll go through a cycle I would feed 50% less than normal *at most* for a couple weeks.

If you want to buy something, buy an airstone and pump and/or a liquid test kit (I use API).


----------



## jccaclimber2

^Are there any known freshwater fish that will NOT tolerate the elevated temps. I know goldfish and other cold water fish will survive it for a couple weeks if needed.

Note to the OP, given the filter swap you may have some secondary infections in the near future. Just keep an eye on water parameters and you'll be ok.


----------

